# Getting screwed ?



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

I am doing a condo rehab 2nd floor my HO owns the unit right above this is why I am involved, the HOA are replacing the stacks so the plumber cut open my ceiling in the guest bath second floor, to replace the p trap and line to the stack for the third floor shower.

So I get a call telling me the cast pipe for shower drain is cracked and needs replacing or they can reline the pipe, remove tile dig up drain pipe new shower base then tile or reline the pipe about 12 inches no brainer reline the shower upstairs is in good shape and has been redone.

How much to reline 12 inches at most of 2 inch cast pipe that's open from underneath and open on top.

$825.00 we do these all the time we did four last week in the other building, me wow that's crazy the pipe shows no evidence of leaking and there was no staining on the ceiling.

I have heard of a $100.00 a foot but $825.00 ?

Idea's ?


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Forgot the pics sorry folks. the one pic shows a screw coming through the shower floor ?


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

So found a place online Pipe Lining Supply, call this am get a email with in 15 min's 2ft of 2 inch liner and the epoxy with shipping $150.00, looks like I am in the real short pipe reline business,


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Interesting fix. Would never have thought of a lining repair kit.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Why does it have to be an internal reline? Why can't you place an external rubber boot around it with adhesive?


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Interesting fix. Would never have thought of a lining repair kit.


Relining cast pipes is common here in FL its expensive but if you have pipe in block going up six or more floors its a lot cheaper than replacing.

The same idea is used to reline chimney flues.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Why does it have to be an internal reline? Why can't you place an external rubber boot around it with adhesive?


I suppose you some kind of a boot that might work, but I have no idea how far that crack go's in to the hub and finding a boot to cover that and still make the connection from cast to PVC and flood test I think will be impossible, and remember it still has to be fire proofed with caulk.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Why does it have to be an internal reline? Why can't you place an external rubber boot around it with adhesive?


I believe it’s internal so the sleeve can be placed to the inside edge of the tee run. External would leave from the hub face to the back of the hub “unprotected”. 

Tom


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

sunkist said:


> Relining cast pipes is common here in FL its expensive but if you have pipe in block going up six or more floors its a lot cheaper than replacing.
> 
> The same idea is used to reline chimney flues.


yup. Hadn't considered that these would be made for pipes this size nor readily available.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

So got back on my condo rehab (the last 2 weeks I had another priority), so if you look at the pics it should self explain what I did, tomorrow I will trim the line at the bottom of the cast pipe, I inflated the purple sleeve to about 7lb's and let the epoxy resin kick.


----------



## Frenchy93 (Mar 4, 2016)

Cool to see you doing that yourself. My family does sewer mains and lateral lining.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Frenchy93 said:


> Cool to see you doing that yourself. My family does sewer mains and lateral lining.


 The only reason I did it my self the plumber wanted $825.00 to do it, I just felt my home owner was getting shafted, material cost $150.00 enough to do 3.

Performed a flood test twice no leaks, took a couple of hours now I will charge the standard Tree Fiddy :laughing:


----------



## will-b (Jan 31, 2018)

Nice Sunkist, saving big money! Always charge Tree Fiddy, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## woody123 (Apr 29, 2018)

still boggles me that plumbers are the highest cost trade .
at least here in south florida


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

woody123 said:


> still boggles me that plumbers are the highest cost trade .
> at least here in south florida


Same here, must be an ick factor or something. I’ve never met a smart plumber. Fried brain cells from sniffing pvc cement?


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

I guess herding turds pays well cuz HO's do not like to see um in the bath tub when sh#t goes wrong :laughing:


----------

